# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  kanji for 'wakaru'

## laxxy

Mostly, I've seen 分かる, but sometimes also a 解る, I wonder if there is any difference? Also, are there any rules when to write that か as 送り仮名here?

----------


## MOG

わかる、という言葉には「分かる」、「解る」の他にも「判る」、「別る」という書き方もありますが、「分か  る」が常用漢字でそれ以外は常用外です。「分かる」の代わりに「解る」や「解かる」と書く人もいますが、そ  の理由としては、そのほうが文脈に合う、と考えてのことかもしれません。しかし基本的には分、判、別、解は  似たような意味を持つので「わかる」という言葉に関しては、それら意味にたいした違いはないと思います。し  いて言えば、理解、すなわち理（ことわり）を解するという言葉から、understandという意味では「  解」を使うほうが適切、と考える人もいる、といったところでしょうか。
送り仮名として「か」を書くか書かないかについては、「解る」はまた「解かる」とも書かれるため、分かりま  せん。

----------


## laxxy

あ、解りました!  :: 
どうもありがとうございます、MOGさん！

----------

